# Nigerian people...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, so i've searched long and hard for a website with a list of all the nigerian patterns and colors with descriptions/examples...well, I cannot find one or find a very good one. So I am making one.

If you would like to be a part of it and provide photos to help with color descriptions that would be wonderful. I only have so many of my own photos to use as examples. Your photos will say "Photo courtesy of ______" right under them. You can use your name or your farm name. If you want your farm/name to be linked to your website under the photo(s) I can do that.

I would like the photos to be good quality and where the goat is not to far away, but close so you can see the details. I'd prefer if the photos weren't more than 800 kb, but if not that's ok. *You must be the owner of the photos.*

Remember I only need photos of nigerians.

Eventually i'm going to get a links page together for breeders and nigerian/goat websites put on there as well. There will be a page for Eye colors, Wattles, and possibly Polled/Horned too.

So if you want to participate feel free to start sending me pictures!

Here's what I especially am looking for right now:

-cou clair/blancs
-solid sundgaus: Update: we have enough now! 
-solid swiss marked Update: we have enough! 
-goats with roaning Update: we have enough!
-any color completely solid
-face shots of frosting
-light or chocolate solid buckskins Update: We have enough now yay!
-solid white
-solid/mostly solid black: Update: got enough black goats.
-solid/mostly solid chocolates: Update: chocolates are done!
-close up blue/gold/brown eyes/face shots: Update: eye page is done!
-moon spots Update: We have enough moon spot pics! :thumb:

This is just for now, i'm sure i'll be adding more soon. The website is VERY rough right now, just kind of got the basic layout started. Eventually there will be descriptions of the colors. Might be numbering the pictures and giving a short description on each one. If you have suggestions please don't hesitate to give 'em!

My email is: [email protected] (put colors or goat or something similar in the subject line)
Include in the email:
1-10 photos (just for right now)
Let me know who you want the photo(s) credit for.
Give me a link to your website if you want that under your photo(s).
Photos MUST be owned/taken by you.

Here is the website at this point: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com Again, it is very very rough. :wink: Let me know what you think.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Also need red buckskins. I only have one! :laugh: Need a mohogany buckskin too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I emailed you with some pics


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I sent you a few as well!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops, I forgot in my email who I wanted it credited to.
Jessica Thoma for right now, if you don't mind.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll send you some Kylee I have some of those. Feel free to look at my site and use what you want to. I need to get better pics of some but....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your welcome to use any on my website. I'd email them to you but a lot of pics are on my old computer, website or some backup disk somewhere.   lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you guys! Adding some right now...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The website looks really good and should be really helpful for people  And I see my little Stella girl :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Your free to use any of my pics


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I sent you a email. :greengrin:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

That's awesome Kylee :leap: Thank you so much for putting this site together.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you got most of the bases covered but you are welcome to use any from my website as well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This is great that you are doing this!! It is very needed! :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes!!! Awesome you are putting it together! Colors still stump me sometimes.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is great! I will definitely be bookmarking the site.
You are more than welcome to use any of the pictures on my site (except the ones credited to someone else, of course). Please credit them to Rocky Hollow Mini Farm.
Your site looks great as it is, but I thought I'd throw out a couple of ideas.
1. Have only one example picture under each category, but clicking on that picture will briing you to a page of all the pictures.
2. Put the goats's name under the picture (just for fun!)
3. Under the category title, have a brief description, i.e. under "Moonspots," it says "Round, colored spots anywhere on the body."
Just some ideas. Good job!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm having fun playing with it. This is the first time using weebly so still getting a hang of how it all works. 
Figured since I couldn't find a website with all the patterns and colors, then I might as well make one. :laugh:

Great suggestions milkmaid! :thumb: I'm for sure putting a description of the patterns, colors, and everything else somewhere in there so you can read about them. Right now, i'm working on laying out the photos and then i'll see how it looks with the information on the pages. But I definately like your ideas! :hi5:

Things... like on the eyes page it will have that blue eye breeding chart, facts and info. stuff like that.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

O PLEASE make a blue eye chart, wattle chart and polled chart, PLEASE. And something about how dominant traits work!

BTW where are the wattle pics? I need a wattle fix! 







:slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes ^ I can't count on may hand anymore the number of times I have been told that a goat can have wattles because their grandma did. :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a cou clair if you need.  http://www.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfarm/deviant11.PNG


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AHHHHHHHH

WATTTTLLLLLLEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

DID SOMEONE SAY WATTTLES????? lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Oh you guys and your wattles. Sorry haven't gotten much done on the wattle page yet!

How do you guys like the eye color page? http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/eye-colors.html

Any facts or info. you want added...any suggestions?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I see a goat with wattles on that page!! :laugh:

LOL All serious though, I LOVE the eye color page, will be referring people to it for SURE!

Oh and here is a pic of a neat little red buckskin:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... /008-5.jpg

And a pic of Xcell and her wattles RIP my girl, my first wattle girl.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_2530.jpg

Oh and dorcas and her roaning:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... e05629.jpg

ok, will stop adding pics


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a great idea! I don't even know what some of the colors you listed ARE -- lol! Just sent you a pic to your email address


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks AWESOME!!!!! Great job! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Ok...wattle page is pretty much complete...I do need a couple more wattle pictures. Would be good if I could find a couple that show the wattles pretty close up. I may just have to go out and get a couple of my wattled goats, but if someone has some really close, clear ones that'd be great. :thumb:

Anyway...here's the page...got a chart put on there too! :stars: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/wattles.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh and if you notice any typos on the chart let me know and i'll get that edited. Took my time, but want to make sure it's correct.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm going to start working on the horned/polled page right now and then i'll get back to the pattern/color pages. So here's what I need pictures of...

Update! We don't need anymore of the following...that page is done. 
-horns
-scurs
-disbudded
-polled

It will be kind of hard to show the difference with the disbudded/polled, but if you have some that you think will work please don't hesitate to send your photos. I'd rather have to many than not enough. :thumb:

Again, give me photo credit info. and link to your website if you want.  [email protected]


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW, this is a very cool idea! I will send you what I can but my computer crashed in December and I lost most of everything. Well, at least I am finally back on line........


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a great site Kylee! I love it! Was just looking at the wattles page (and drooling, of course!) And I'm wondering how do you know if a goat is WT or Wt -- ie, Homozygous or Heterozygous? By the offspring they produce only, or can you tell by a blood test or something? (asks the gal who Really Wants Wattles in her herd! :wink: )


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have lots of wattle pics!

I can send some if you would like


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sending you an email with my girl's photos


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mandara Farm said:


> What a great site Kylee! I love it! Was just looking at the wattles page (and drooling, of course!) And I'm wondering how do you know if a goat is WT or Wt -- ie, Homozygous or Heterozygous? By the offspring they produce only, or can you tell by a blood test or something? (asks the gal who Really Wants Wattles in her herd! :wink: )


There is no test that I know of for homozygosity (sp). It's just kind of that wait and see thing. If every kid produced by your wattled goat is wattled then there is that chance it's homozygous for wattles. Like if you have a wattle buck with 30 kids one year bred to non-wattled does and he threw wattles on every kid then you might assume he's homozygous for them.

A heterozygous wattle goat guarentee is if you have a goat with wattles who has one wattled parent and one non-wattle parent. If that goat has two wattle parents then there is a chance that it could be homozygous or heterozygous for wattles. You'll know it's heterozygous if it throws a non-wattled kid.

But no, there's no 100% sure way of knowing though that you've got a homozygous wattle goat.

Anyway...thank you guys that have sent pictures!! Going through them in a second. :dance:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Kylee here is a pic _of_ a disbudding but?? Not sure if that is what you are really looking for?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I sent you an email regarding the pattern that results from Buckskin X Chamoisee breedings. minimal chamoisee dark points, light belly, light facial stripes, and thin stripes in the legs. I have seen it called the Wild type pattern and also Bezoar pattern?

You could also add frosted ears and or nose. And also the white poll/star that is so prevailant in the breed.

I love the website :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Kylee, I am sending in email with a picture. I am not much help but I did own a swiss/sundgau ND wether. 

Let me know if you didn't get it. :thumb: 

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Will send you an e-mail...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunny Daze said:


> Looks like you got most of the bases covered but you are welcome to use any from my website as well!


I hope you don't mind...I used that adorable kid picture on the front of your home page on the links page...needed some color! 

Thanks everyone! Got lots of pictures today...now just need to get them on there and start writing descriptions. Coming along quite nicely I think.

Ashley sent me some great disbudding procedure pictures that I added to the horn/polled page. :wahoo:

Ok, so here's what's "finished".

-wattles page
-eye colors page
-polled/horned genetics page (need two more horn pictures)

I also got a breeder's/links page together. I'm happy to add you, just put the website link somewhere on your website and i'll get you listed. Here's what i'll need: Farm or herd name, city, state, and website link.  [email protected]


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

What an awesome site. I Love it :leap: I only got 1 buck that should be registered this yr. If you need a more color pic you can use my pic. By his papers he is called a Broken Buckskin with Roaning . You can see his pic on my Facebook page under Bucks. I need to update that pic thats when he was a baby. Can i be put in your breeder list?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd like to be on the breeder list too, if possible. I'll add the website link right away!!  

Again, this is such a cool idea. Brava for thinking of it!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a really cool website! I love looking at pretty goats  When I get another goat I want it to have moonspots 
I love your genetics pages. I hadn't realized that wattles and polled were both dominant genes! It might be cool to have a page explaining genetics and punnet squares....
Can I link to your site?
M.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow I had always assumed Nigerian sundgau was the same pattern as Alpine sundgau but apparently not. Fascinating site!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

You are also welcome to use anything from my site picture wise. I have a clou clair, wattled, moon spotted girl! All she needs is to be polled with blue eyes and she'd be the fully monty of color breeding.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres another pic! With wattles and color LOL









Also can you add me to the breeders listing? I will add you to my links right now!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

yellowstone said:


> Wow I had always assumed Nigerian sundgau was the same pattern as Alpine sundgau but apparently not. Fascinating site!


Yep...a lot of the dairy breeds kind of have their own color pattern names. I wish they would all use the same names for the patterns...things would be much easier!



Red Mare said:


> You are also welcome to use anything from my site picture wise. I have a clou clair, wattled, moon spotted girl! All she needs is to be polled with blue eyes and she'd be the fully monty of color breeding


Thank you! I found a great horn example on your site and got it added on the horn page already! :dance:



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Heres another pic! With wattles and color LOL
> Also can you add me to the breeders listing? I will add you to my links right now!


I'm working on the website now...will get you added! Got that photo saved on my puter! Thanks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks!

I hope you just keep adding and ADDING! lol I love seeing new pics!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've got lots more to add for sure! Didn't have to much time today to work on it, but it's getting there.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOO! Im so excited to see more!!! I just love when I see new pics! LOL

I added you to my site! I think this is AWESOME!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great...thank you!! :thumb:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

[



Red Mare said:


> You are also welcome to use anything from my site picture wise. I have a clou clair, wattled, moon spotted girl! All she needs is to be polled with blue eyes and she'd be the fully monty of color breeding


Thank you! I found a great horn example on your site and got it added on the horn page already! :dance:

You are very welcome, I figured you may like little bit's horns- they were impressive! He also has fabulous color. I'm really looking forward to his kids!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, once i get on my monster, dinosaur computer I was email you a picture of my red buckskin doe and I also super close up of my blue eyed doe it is rather interesting.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for the photos guys!

Ok, so a little update... i've got some time to work on the website today.
I am getting closer to finishing the colors page, but there is still quite a bit to go.
Old Mountain Farm gave me full access to their photos which is great cause they have tons of different colors in their herd! 

Right now I am looking for chocolate chamoisee nigerians. Anyone?? They are just like a regular chamoisee, but they have the chocolate points instead of black. Email me if you've got any! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

the site looks awsome! you can take anything off my site aswell
please credit to J.O.Y. Farm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Skyla! 

Ok guys...so I think i'm pretty much finished with the site! Let me know what you think and if there's any pattern or color i've forgotten (I feel like i'm forgetting things) or any edits that need to be made. Don't forget to join the breeders listings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Kylee, you can add me to the breeders listing for eastern WA. www.jbasqonubians.webs.com .
awsome job!! Had a blast looking it over!!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome Job!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Laura and Patina! ...got you added!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Kylee, Could you add me to your breeders list - Nigerian Dwarf www.willowmeadowfarm.wordpress.com
Would it be ok if I link your "colors site " to my blog? :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Amika! 

Willow...yep...blogs work! Got you added. Thanks!


----------



## dlarue (Oct 10, 2011)

What an awesome site! Very well put together... I will bookmark for sure!! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you!

I'm sure some of you are reading on the yahoo groups. But there is some disagreement in these two patterns. Swiss and sundgau.

I have never seen these two patterns reversed on the names. Let me know what you think. Which kid is sundgau and which is swiss marked?

KID1 and KID2


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I would say kid 1 is Swiss and 2 is Sundgau.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

From an Alpine perspective the definition of Sundgau is black with white points
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/alpine.html

If basing swiss marking on Toggs the breed standard color is from light fawn to chocolate. Black or rusty black is a fault.

This site is helpful for those of us who cross Nigerians with full size breeds on color:
http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/breed_standards.htm

To me, kid 1 would be Sundgau and kid 2 would be black and tan with random white but every breeder will have their own opinions on how to interpret the color patterns. 

Christy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> I would say kid 1 is Swiss and 2 is Sundgau.


I agree...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

the blk/wht only #1 is swiss the other sundangu.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I say the first kid is swiss and the other kid is sundgau. I had a breeder tell me I got those patterns mixed up, but I am very very confident that I have it right. If i'm wrong...there are ALOT of breeders getting it wrong. This is the first time I have heard that those patterns are reversed. Even on the foxcroft page, it says, the sundgau nigerian will have the lighter belly. While the swiss marked description described my idea of a swiss marked nigerian exactly. Swiss marked doesn't have the lighter belly. 

This again, is just for nigerians...each breed seems to have their own way of saying the patterns, but i'm glad to hear others are agreeing with me. I have never heard that classic swiss marked mistaken for sundgau in the breed.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a FABULOUS website. I was just lamenting the fact that, other than black or white, I have no idea what to call the colors and patterns on my Nigeys. (Luckily our first 2 kids were solid white!) You can bet I've bookmarked your website!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

freedomstarfarm said:


> the blk/wht only #1 is swiss the other sundangu.


Agree'd!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I had thought they were the same pattern until I looked at your website. 
It's looking great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

could you add me to the breeders listing?

J.O.Y. Farm 
NH


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks milkmaid. 

Got you added Skyla! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kylee! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kylee can you change my site link if it isn't to much trouble? http://joyfarmndgoats.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. I'll get it changed tomorrow. :thumb:

Any other nigerian breeders wanta be added? All ya got to do is exchange links...or share on facebook!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Kylee! :hug:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Love the Website!*

I love this website, KW Farms! I found it awhile ago, actually and was soo relieved to be able to have a good source of info on Nigerian color. Thanks, it really helped me. Especially when I had to figure out the exact color of my does (before I registered them). Also, I am a bit confused on the Sundgue color. It looks so similar to the buckskin pattern. I am having a hard time figuring out if one of my does is a Sundgue or a Roan Buckskin. Would you mind if I posted a pic of her and any or all of you told me what color she is? Thanks so much..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

post a pic


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*What Color is She?*

Thanks J.O.Y. Farm. Here is a photo of Stardust.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you were right, roan buckskin


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Love the Website!*



ETgoatygirl said:


> I love this website, KW Farms! I found it awhile ago, actually and was soo relieved to be able to have a good source of info on Nigerian color. Thanks, it really helped me. Especially when I had to figure out the exact color of my does (before I registered them). Also, I am a bit confused on the Sundgue color. It looks so similar to the buckskin pattern. I am having a hard time figuring out if one of my does is a Sundgue or a Roan Buckskin. Would you mind if I posted a pic of her and any or all of you told me what color she is? Thanks so much..


Thanks for the compliments on the site.  Your doe is buckskin & white with roaning. Sundgau will have the mostly solid chocolate/black body, while buckskin just has the chocolate/black cape...not covering the whole body. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I have a chocolate swiss kid I will send you photo of and a Bezoar that was a new color to me until I posted and asked around. I will try and get good photos of them and send them your way.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...feel free to email them to me Logan. :thumb:

Guys...i'm going to play with the website a little bit off and on today...maybe swap pictures out or add some new ones in some ares. Does anyone else wanta swap links and be added to the breeders directory?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

feel free to use anything off my site


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sent them


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Please add me to the breeder's directory!

www.rockyhollow.net


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sure milkmaid...just include the colors website link somewhere on your website. :thumb: Thanks!

Thank you Skyla for the offer!

Thanks Logan...I got the pictures!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Guys...just got a facebook page setup for the colors website: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nigerian- ... 3949900579
I don't have a facebook so this is all new to me...may take me awhile to get it going, but at least I figured out how to get it up! :laugh:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

"Liked" it


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonderful descriptions. I really like the site.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Huh! I somehow didn't ask about being added to your breeders listing, Silly me!!
Could you maybe list us also please? 
Florida- www.wijimgoats.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, just get the website added to yours and I'll get ya added. :thumb:

Anyone else wanta swap links with the website?


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Scurries off to finish her Links page*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wanted to bring this back up since there are a lot of new nigerian dwarf owners on TGS that may be interested. 

Also, I have a little time today to play around with the website. If any breeders want to swap links please let me know, i'd be happy to add you! And if there are any glitches, typos, or corrections that need to be made...or if there is something you'd like to see added to the website: a new color pattern, interesting markings, etc. please feel free to post here, PM or email me. [email protected]


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love to be added!

Three Havens goats:

http://threehavensgoats.weebly.com/

We are located at Tabernacle, NJ
We breed registered NDs for sweet personalities, good milk production, and show quality.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for swapping links! :thumb: I'll get ya added right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I belong to this fine group of people now 

You can use pictures of MY girl YoYo 
Im sure Riley has some , I havent taken any yet


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Laura.


----------

